# how do you fix aquarium light button?



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

All of a sudden my button on my 10 gallon fry aquarium's light just had a hard time turning on. I have to push the button like 10 times.. and it looks feels like the button isnt hitting the starter... Can someone help me out on how to fix this problem? Im a little worried that i would break it, so any advice before I go rambo on this thing would be appreciated


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

try spaying some 3m electrical contact oil into the switch in case its rust related...otherwise it might be better to just add another switch unit on the end of the power chord and leave the original faulty switch permanently in the on position or bypass it alltogether.


----------



## howmany (Jul 1, 2009)

I would just take out the old button competely, atatch all the wires together, and the put one of the wheel switches on the cord.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Go ahead..man up on that little lady boy switch.. :lol: 
Replacing it is not hard, honest.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some things are just not worth the effort to fix. That switch is one of those items. Lube and such might do it but replace and you will be good for much longer. :thumb:


----------

